# LG LED tv issue



## Lnad (Jul 30, 2017)

Have an LG LED tv [32LN530B]. Turned set on and heard a dull popping sound. When display lit up, there were now 2 bright patches (see attached image). This happens whether I'm using input from cable tv box, or from computer input. Have you come across this problem before or do you have any ideas on what may have happened? (I have both an electronics and computer tech background.) Thanks!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Is your LG TV new? Also, when you can, can you please point out where these 2 bright patches located? I just see a light gray screen besides the icons on the bottom. Thank you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The image you posted appears to be a screenshot so we can't see artifacts caused by the display itself. Some Googling of this issue showed me results of capacitors popping.


----------



## Lnad (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello DBCooper
The tv is past warranty coverage (3yr old).
I don't know why the 2 bright white patches are not showing in the enlarged image. I've tried 

several image formats but nothing works (maybe because it is just brightness and not an image 

color?). So, I'll attach a different screenshot with the position and aproximate size of these 

patches painted in in yellow. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Lnad (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello ebackhus
See image I posted in my reply to DBCooper. If it is a result of electrolytic caps popping, shouldn't this create dark patches rather than bright ones?
Can you tell me the site url on which you saw this explanation? Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

A screenshot will only serve to show what the PC is trying to send to your screen .. you need to take a photo !!
Bright patches could well be that some LED's are no longer working and leave a dark patch between .. impression being that overall there are bright patches rather than a loss of light.


----------



## Sheena Phalke (Sep 12, 2017)

I am facing the same issue with my LED. What brand TV are you using mine is Videocon Smart UHD LED Tv. In spite of regular check ups and set change the patches have not gone. Sometimes the picture saw a night before exists till the other day.


----------

